# Sperm / Embryo donation article in The Times



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

Due to The Times making its online content only available to subscibers the full article isn't available, but I thought I'd mention it anyway.

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/magazine/article4066186.ece

It talked a little about the history of sperm donation (1884 was when the first child was born) and the emotional impact of being the result of sperm donation. They focus on the importance of being honest with your children as one was very shocked when she found out as an adult. They also mention the difficulty some children having in developing an identity because they feel different to their parents.

On the whole a balanced article - whatever the drawbacks the alternative of the child never being born is unimaginable.


----------

